# Automator ne démarre plus



## Nordlaser (22 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai un problème avec Automator. Il ne démarre plus. J'ai cherché plusieurs solutions en ligne, je vais lister ce que j'ai fait jusqu'à présent en suivant les conseils donnés par les forums, mais malheureusement sans résultat concluant jusqu'à maintenant.

Il y a quelques jours de cela, Automator a quitté inopinément juste après avoir terminé un script peu compliqué mais long de plusieurs pages, qui dupliquait un événement de calendrier 100x de suite. Depuis, impossible de l'ouvrir. Il se lance, puis se fermer après quelques secondes sans rien afficher, ni menu, ni rien. Durant se temps, lorsque je passe la souris sur la barre de menus, la roue colorée apparait. Au début, une fenêtre apparaissant me demandant si je voulais récupérer les fenêtres qui avaient fermées. J'ai essayé avec et sans, mais aucun résultat. Après quelques essais, ce message n'apparaissait même plus.

Depuis j'ai tenté les choses suivantes:

J'ai réparé les permissions du disque > n'a pas marché
Effacé les fichiers préférences > n'a pas marché
J'ai essayé de lancer automator depuis un compte invité > a fonctionné
J'ai essayé de le lancer sur mon compte depuis un démarrage en mode sans échec (Safe Mode) > a fonctionné
J'ai essayé de le lancer une nouvelle fois après en mode normal > n'a pas marché
J'ai réinstallé OS X (sans effacé !) > n'a pas marché
J'ai effacé de l'essayer (pour le récupérer sur un autre compte). Impossible, car "OS X le requiert".
J'ai tenté de restaurer Automator depuis Time Machine à une période où il fonctionnait > n'a pas marché.

Je ne puis malheureusement plus utiliser mon ancienne sauvegarde Time Machine, car je ne l'ai plus.

Je suis à court d'idées. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, j'utilise Automator presque tous les jours. Je ne peux pas croire qu'il faille réinstaller tout un système juste pour une petite application. N'y aurait-il pas un moyen par exemple de la copier depuis un autre compte ? Pourquoi la réinstallation de OS X n'a rien donné ?

Merci pour votre aide précieuse.

Je suis sous Mavericks 10.9.2
iMac 27'' late-2012


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2014)

Nordlaser a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> J'ai un problème avec Automator. Il ne démarre plus.


.


> J'ai essayé de lancer automator depuis un compte invité > a fonctionné


donc automator marche
inutile de le reinstaller

c'est dans TA session qu'il faut nettoyer
et il n'y a pas que un fichier
faut  déplacer 
preferences automator de session
ET les caches automator de session
ET application support /automator de session


----------



## Nordlaser (22 Mars 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide. Cela me rassure que le problème est local.

Je ne suis pas un expert du triffouillage de sessions, je connais juste le dossier Preferences.
Pourrais-tu brièvement m'indiquer où ils se trouvent afin que je puisse les nettoyer ?
J'ai vidé le Cache des applications avec Onyx (je n'ose pas trop y toucher, mais c'est pratique pour son automatisation des tâches).


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2014)

ben je te l'ai  déjà dit dans la réponse!

dans TA biblio de session

là
Maison/Bibliotheque/Caches/ 
(un ou des fichiers automator)
et
là
Maison/Bibliotheque/ApplicationSupport/ 
le dossier automator


----------



## Nordlaser (22 Mars 2014)

Merci pour tes précisions et pour ton temps.

Hélas, ça n'a rien changé. J'ai tout effacé qui avait le mot "automator" dans ces dossiers, mais il quitte toujours après 15 secondes environ sans ouvrir une seule fenêtre ni ne faire apparaître quoi que ce soit à l'écran.

Une autre idée ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2014)

tu as vu qu'il y a plusieurs prefs automator (  chez moi deux)
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.Automator.plist
et
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.Automator.LSSharedFileList.plist


par ailleurs
j'ai zappé un truc
 il y a peut etre aussi des traces dans le *calendrier*

car après tout tu as tenté un truc lié 
et avec certaines choses automator a SON calendrier  pour SES actions dans le calendrier


----------



## Nordlaser (22 Mars 2014)

Oui, c'est juste.

J'ai tout effacé ce qui contenait Automator, donc aussi les deux fichiers que tu m'as mentionnés. Par contre, je ne trouve pas des infos concernant le calendrier du style com.apple. Il y a bien un dossier calendrier (~/Bibliothèque/Calendars), mais il y a beaucoup de fichiers dedans, j'ai un peu peur d'effacer quelque chose qu'il ne faudrait pas.

Je fais bien un script automator en vue de l'enregistrer comme alarme calendrier. Où se trouvent les cache pour ces alarmes ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mars 2014)

Efface ça : ~/Library/Saved Application State/com.apple.Automator.savedState


----------



## Nordlaser (23 Mars 2014)

Bonjour Moonwalker.

J'ai effacé tous les fichiers savedState concernant Automator et vidé la corbeille, mais l'application ne démarre toujours pas. 

J'ai lu plusieurs fois que dans Mavericks, la applications enregistre plus de fichiers en cache. Se pourrait-il qu'un fichier nous ai échappé ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2014)

Salut *Nordlaser*.

Essaye encore pour voir d'aller à cette adresse :


```
~/Library/Workflows/Applications
```

il y a des chances que tu trouves à l'intérieur des sous-dossiers recelant des fichiers .workflow d'«Automator». Déplace tout le bazar à la corbeille (sans la vider) et re-démarre. Est-ce que tu peux relancer normalement «Automator» dans ta session?


----------



## Nordlaser (23 Mars 2014)

Bonjour macomaniac et merci pour ton soutien.

J'ai vidé ce dossier hélas en vain. Cependant, j'ai réussi à résoudre le problème en analysant les contributions depuis un autre forum dont voici la discussion complète (en anglais)
Voici le résumé pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas l'anglais et qui auraient le même problème que moi:

J'ai effacé tout ce qui concernait Automator dans ces dossiers:

```
~/Library/Saved Application State
~/Library/Calendars
~/Library/WorkFlows/Applications
~/Library/Application Support
~/Library/Preferences
~/Library/Caches
~/Library/Autosave Information
```
En scrutant la console pour lire le rapport de "crash" d'Automator, certains forumeurs ont constaté qu'il y avait un lien avec le calendrier, l'état de sauvegarde (savedState/Autosave) et un certain fichier appelé Office.definition que j'ai effacé.

Malgré cela, Automator ne s'ouvrait toujours pas. 

C'est alors que j'ai constaté qu'il y avait toujours des fichiers verrouillés de ma précédente sauvegarde Time Machine toujours dans la corbeille et que je n'arrivais pas a effacé. 

J'ai donc redémarré en mode sans échec (Safe Mode), j'ai forcé la corbeille à se vider en maintenant la touche alt (option) enfoncée, j'ai revivifié que tous les dossiers suscités étaient bien vide, j'ai redémarré en mode normal et j'ai pu enfin rouvrir Automator ! 

Il semblerait donc que l'un des forumeurs ait eu raison: dans Mavericks, même les fichiers placés dans la corbeille sont encore lus par l'application, tant qu'ils ne sont pas définitivement effacés. Il devait y avoir dans la sauvegarde le fichier corrompu qui empêchait automator de se lancer.

Merci à tous pour votre temps et votre contribution. Je respire, car j'ai vraiment grand besoin d'Automator. Je trouve qu'il y a tout de même beaucoup trop de fichiers Cache par-ci, par-là dans le système.


----------

